# Airborne Ebola, Worse Than Flying Sharks!



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This could be worse for humanity than flying sharks or even zombies.

Could Ebola now be airborne? New research shows lethal virus can be spread from pigs to monkeys without contact | Mail Online


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

So did the Canadian scientists learn to infect pigs from monkey air a month before it hits pigs in Uganda. because that's what I just read.


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

Ebola airborne? I pray not.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

and it was caused by our government paying people to screw with nature no doubt


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

one caveat, flying sharks and zombies are imaginary, ebola isn't.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Did you say imagery?


----------

